

HTML5 game performance on iOS 8 - AshleysBrain
https://www.scirra.com/blog/150/html5-game-performance-on-ios-8

======
_random_
"We've never been more sure that the web is the platform, and that HTML5
gaming is the future."

Reminds me what guy on the screen from Apple's 1984 ad was saying: "One
resolve ... one cause ... we shall prevail."

Really, really hope there isn't going to be a one technology future.

